# nelsons nano 1



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I also like this tank, nice job on kind of putting the driftwood and rocks together.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

this one doesnt seem to be growing in as fast as the other tank. still looks great though. i like the tree/forest look.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this one. Once things grow in, it will be stunning.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I like those pieces of wood! It makes the tank look like the side of a riverbed with tree roots extending into the water.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow this is gunna look amazing in a month or so.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

thanks every one .this one is growing a lot slower.the moss will take a while to grow as well.still early days though.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Very unique scape you got going. It looks great as well as your other tank. Some bolbitis on the tops of the wood would complete the scape. Bolbitis can grow emerced.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I like those pieces of wood! It makes the tank look like the side of a riverbed with tree roots extending into the water.


It does have a bit of a mangrove root look to it.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

That is AmAZING driftwood. Can't wait to see it grow in!


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Your tank is going to be awesome. The driftwood is very fitting. I love Hui's Destiny. I wish I was you just so I could use the adjective bloody (and not sound dumb) to describe how amazing it is.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

got some algae problems now :icon_lol:.


----------



## rainman (Dec 28, 2008)

looks like you have some fungus on your wood.. did you boil them before putting them in?


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

yeah,theres fungus :icon_roll.soaked for a month and then boiled.
still fungus :icon_sad:.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

The fungus I wouldn't worry about, it'll disappear on its own, and It's harmless.
Good luck on fighting that algae!
And NICE tank!!


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it just me or does the algae on the wood make it look better and seem more realistic?


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

LedxZep said:


> Is it just me or does the algae on the wood make it look better and seem more realistic?


my wife loves the algae :icon_evil :icon_lol:.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Any updated pictures?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

W:icon_eek:W

I love the sunken tree look! Flourish Excel or Metricide will take care of that algae problem...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow.How could I missed this thread? This nano is nice. Updated pictures please?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice! where'd you get that manzanita from?


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

cheers guys.

i've been a bit lazy lately and neglected it.
i'll get a pic up in a couple off days .

i got the manzi from a bloke over on your side of the water.
he is not replying to my emails at the moment though,as i wanted more :icon_conf.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

just a little update.
i've really neglected my tanks lately,so a bit untidy :redface:.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome tank! What type of hairgrass is that?


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, it might be unkept, but it looks so cool! I wouldn't want to change that. ^.^


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

cheers .

the hairgrass in mainly Eleocharis acicularis with a bit of parvula.


----------

